
The Tech Industry’s Gender-Discrimination Problem - Firebrand
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/11/20/the-tech-industrys-gender-discrimination-problem?mbid=social_twitter
======
itronitron
Regarding Vandermeyden's experience with Tesla, I don't know why companies
always give the trump card to their HR department and disregard the stated
good intentions of managers and leaders.

The cynical view, that managers are lying when they claim to care about equal
treatment, severely diminishes employee morale and engagement. The optimistic
view, that managers mean what they say, is completely undermined when
employees wanting to improve the organization are ambushed and shown the door.

Managers that care about their organization's future health should have a more
active role in the inevitable HR/employee discussion so that HR has a better
understanding of the organization's priorities.

